# Remote Starter Problem



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

I just installed myself a remote started, Commando. I got the keyless part of it to work, but i can't start the car with the remote. I've pressed many buttons, and tryed programming it. Still doesn't work, any ideas what i might have missed. I understand i could have installed the wires wrong, but i think it's all good. It's just the programing it might be a problem. Any ideas?


----------



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

get with the install/owners manual and see what it is your supposed to be doing to start the remote start process. I'm not familiar with the Commando units. 

Is your tach programmed? Not all but the mass majority require you to program a tach into the remote start.

Hood pin?? Is the hoodpin connected and up? (Showing ground to the unit)

Give those things a try and let us know!


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

If you can hear the relays in the control box clicking over then you must have the wiring wrong,
but if the control box relays arent clicking over then likely theres a wire that when it is grounded it will prevent the starter from working this are usally connected to a switch for the hood, often people dont install the hood opening disable switch and try just connecting the wire to ground when in fact it should not be grounded


----------



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

I grabbed the wirecolors straight off of DEI's website for ya


1998 Nissan Sentra

12volts white/red + ignition harness 
Starter black/yellow + ignition harness 
Second Starter black/blue + ignition harness 
Ignition black/white + ignition harness 
Accessory blue & blk/pnk + ignition harness 
Power Lock gray - white harness in driver kick 
Power Unlock purple/silver dots - white harness in driver kick 
Parking Lights+ red/blue conn. above fusebox 
Door Trigger red/white - driver kick panel 
Trunk/Hatch Pin red/silver dots - sw. or light in trunk 
Factory Alarm Arm lt.green/red - drivers kick 
Factory Alarm Disarm green/yellow - drivers kick 
Tachometer green AC coil, instrument panel 
Brake Wire red/green + brake pedal switch 
Horn Trigger brown to green/yellow - steering column


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

thanks, but i know have a bigger problem. My car doesn't want to start. I thought it was the battery, changed it, still didn't work. Then took of what i did with the remote starter, STILL didn't work. I might think it's the spark plugs. I took two out, there is a spark, but they were covered with fuel.


----------



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

Sounds like it... get that motor fixed then u can continue with the remote start install


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

i know this is probably too late, but with my old bulldog remote starter that i installed myself (should've paid for someone else to do it) i needed another little box that had to overide a security system issue. you may want to check into that.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

i don't have any security on my car, that i'm aware of atleast.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Most nissan's require you to use a relay to obtain the second ignition wire. Go buy a standard relay and tap off of the primary ignition wire.

In my case I only had one starter wire but my installation was on another make of car. It looks like the list for this car contains two. Find out if you need a second ignition wire and let us know if you have one connected or not.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

i think i need something that will overide the security on the car, but i don't know where to get it or anything


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

roman4189 said:


> i don't have any security on my car, that i'm aware of atleast.


It looks like you don't have any security. Do you have a factory keyless entry system, if so then I think that they incorporate the security with the keyless system. I have a GXE with power stuff but with no keyless entry system.

If you do have a factory alarm system then it needs to be overridden during the remote start process. The remote starter has an output (positive or negative). What you need to do is determine if you have a negative or positive alarm trigger first. Most cars have a negative disarm trigger. Here's how to find the trigger wire (negative trigger)- probe the suspected wire (my starter gave me the color off their website) with one of the meter leads then put one lead of the multimeter on the positive battery terminal, now put the key in the drivers side door and hold the key at the unlock position, you should have 12 volts.
Once you did that and found the correct wire connect it to the wire for the remote starter factory alarm disarm wire. The starter will now disarm the factory alarm system ONLY during the remote start process. If you have all the other connections correct then your starter should work now. Did you find out if your vehicle requires 1 or 2 ignition wires yet? If you only have one ignition wire hooked up the remote starter will never work. I have a feeling that this is your problem, not the alarm.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

there is only one ignition wire, and i have one wire hooked up to it from the remote starter unit. Do i need two wires from the unit to be hooked up to the one ignition wire or what?


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, most nissans have 1 ignition wire, as you point out. Does your remote start have 2 ignition wires? My remote starter had 2 ignition wires, I think most units do.

If your remote starter requires 2 ignition wires you will need to buy a standard 12 volt 30 amp relay (advanced auto part number 84601 conduct tite about 8 dollars). ground out terminals 86 and 30. hook up a jumper from your one ignition wire that you have hooked up currently and connect it to terminal number 85. Now the second ignition wire needed from the remote start unit will connect to 87.


----------



## Federal1998 (Oct 10, 2005)

*2001 Pathfinder*

I need help with the vehicle wiring to install a Commando Remote Starter. The wiring diagram that I've downloaded for the vehicle was insufficient. Has anyone install the Commando on their vehicle?

Please help!

Thank you.


----------

